# mail/aerc Compilation error only within ports framework



## jan0sch (Apr 19, 2022)

Hi,

I try to bring the mail/aerc port up to date but I stumble into an issue which appears only if I try to build the port. Compilation of the version from within a local directory (just running gmake) works like a charm.
But if I try to run make from within the ports directory I get the following error:


```
mv: rename .../mail/aerc/work/crypto-71bec3603bf3 to .../mail/aerc/work/aerc-0.9.0/vendor/golang.org/x/crypto: No such file or directory
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in .../mail/aerc
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in .../mail/aerc
```

Does anyone have ideas/hints how to tackle this? I'm totally out of ideas. :-(

Kind regards,

Jens


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2022)

If you look at the port it also downloads a bucket load of additional modules/code. Looks like you missed something.


----------



## jan0sch (Apr 19, 2022)

Thanks,

the dependency is ProtonMail-crypto and I can remove it then the port starts building but the compilation fails later on because the dependency is missing.

But I found out that there are two dependencies for the crypto library which come from the same repository but from different versions.



```
ProtonMail:crypto:71bec3603bf3:protonmail_crypto/vendor/golang.org/x/crypto
```



```
ProtonMail:go-crypto:a4f6767435ab:protonmail_go_crypto/vendor/github.com/ProtonMail/go-crypto
```

And it seems that the first one is extracted to work/go-crypto-71bec3603bf3 instead of the expected work/crypto-71bec3603bf3. As mentioned just using the later version leads to a compilation error. So is there a way to tell the port build that the directory name for this one is x instead of y?

The other option is of course to create a patch for aerc but I'm not sure how much work this is / would work at all.

Kind regards,

Jens


----------



## philkrylov (Jun 21, 2022)

jan0sch said:


> I try to bring the mail/aerc port up to date but I stumble into an issue which appears only if I try to build the port. Compilation of the version from within a local directory (just running gmake) works like a charm.
> But if I try to run make from within the ports directory I get the following error:


Hi,

found this thread at the moment I've finished the same port. Please take a look: PR 264817


----------



## jan0sch (Jun 22, 2022)

Awesome! Thank you very much!


----------

